# Christmas Dinner How to cook my Standing Rib Roast and what sides should I have?



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

So, since it is just my wife and I, I decided to cook a standing rib roast (what most folks call Prime Rib) and have some sides. I bought the rib roast and it is about 6 lbs, including bones. Gotta have leftovers for sammiches!!

Gotta figure out the sides as well. 

Potatoes are a must. But I don't want Mashed or Baked. I was thinking about crispy roasted potatoes, fondant potatoes, Hassleback potatoes or something along those lines. 

Asparagus is on sale, so I will probably pick some of that up. Along with a side salad with some diced tomatoes and peppers. 

I was also going to roast some baby bella mushrooms with thinly sliced shallots and some fresh herbs. The potatoes will also get fresh herbs as well. 

Creamed spinach is also a possibility, but I have never made it. 

Now for the roast. Do I roast it regularly, reverse sear it, put it on the grill or put it on the rotisserie?

There are those who say to heat the over to 500*, throw the roast in, turn off the heat and then leave the house for a couple of hours. Just to make sure that the oven door does not get opened. I have never tried that method. Doesn't seem worth all that trouble. 

Regular roasting has worked before, but you do get a thick band of more cooked meat before you get to the medium rare stuff. 

I have had good luck with reverse sear on steaks, smaller roasts, whole tenderloins, Kinda like siou vide without the vacuum packing and water bath. Hmmm, siou vide, would my wife let me sneak in another toy? Maybe if I give her her Christmas present early.....

Grilling is another possibility, I do have great heat control on it, I can turn off two burners and do it indirect heat. And I can use a smoking box as well...

And, I can use the rotisserie. I have done a few small beef roasts that way. Great results. And some chickens too, Should I wait and try a bonless rib roast first though? I think I have one in the freezer somerwhere?

Oh well, Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Here is a good recipe and cooking techniques.








How to Make the Best Prime Rib


Here's all you need to know to make the best prime rib, along with top-rated prime rib recipes.




www.allrecipes.com




I do mine with slits and pieces of garlic 
stuck in the slits...also in addition to the herbs - I smear soft unsalted butter all over and leave it on the counter for at least an hour before cooking.
I make a gravy as well...sauté a big chopped onion, add a carrot, piece of celery, a potato 
chopped up, a few cups of water salt, pepper, soy sauce simmer all together for about ten minutes and put into roasting pan, then put roast in on a rack...the drippings will fall into
the gravy mix...If too much gravy evaporates during cooking add more water

Also serve it with horseradish sauce...
Equal parts mayo and soup cream, a couple dashes of saracha hot sauce and horseradish to taste.

You sound like you have the sides under control. Did you ever make onion and garlic mashed potatoes? Sauté a chopped onion until golden brown in butter with salt and pepper, then add a couple of cloves of chopped garlic until garlic is slightly brown. ( don’t burn the garlic) add this to your boiled potatoes that you mash with milk and butter.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

We are having roast beef baked with bacon on it, mashed potatoes and gravy, rolls and butter, salad, maybe baked apples, with homemade cheesecake for dessert. We leave on Sunday for our winter place, so we have been eating everything in stock since Thanksgiving. Not much left except that meal and a few more items.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Well, I changed my plans, my oldest son called today as said he’s is coming with his family, so I’m going to make either lasagna or baked ziti with meat sauce, For seconds Ham with pinapple and cherries, candy sweet potatoes with marshmallows, and a salad. Italian cheesecake and cookies for dessert.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

ktownskier said:


> Hassleback potatoes


I didn't know he cooked, too? 😊

Boy, that sounds good!








Hasselback Potatoes


Get Hasselback Potatoes Recipe from Food Network




www.foodnetwork.com


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

For years I was always worried about over cooking roast beef. I now have the secrete for medium rare.
Season roast liberally with S&P.
Preheat oven to 500f.
When oven is ready, put roast in and allow it to roast at 500f for 5 minutes.
After 5 minutes turn oven down to 200f. Roast at 200f one hour per pound.
Remove and allow to rest at least 20 minutes.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

J. V. said:


> For years I was always worried about over cooking roast beef. I now have the secrete for medium rare.
> Season roast liberally with S&P.
> Preheat oven to 500f.
> When oven is ready, put roast in and allow it to roast at 500f for 5 minutes.
> ...


How many hours was that?


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

J. V. said:


> For years I was always worried about over cooking roast beef. I now have the secrete for medium rare.
> Season roast liberally with S&P.
> Preheat oven to 500f.
> When oven is ready, put roast in and allow it to roast at 500f for 5 minutes.
> ...


I am doing the reverse, I am cooking at 250*F until the roast reaches 120* and then pull it out and then cover it and let it rest until it reaches 125*-130* and the juices re-distribute. While that happens, I raise the temp in the oven to 450* and prepare the sides. The potatoes and onions were roasting with the rib roast and now is the time to crisp up the potatoes. So I am will transfer them to a baking sheet and start on the asparagus and pan roast some mushrooms. 

After about 20 minutes of resting, I can put the roast back in the oven if I want some more color on it. There is no need to let it re-rest as it won't be in the oven long enough. But a few minutes won't hurt while you assemble all the sides. 

And, don't forget the horseradish sour cream sauce. Some people do a mix of sour cream/mayo. I make two sauces. One for wimps and one for those who like their sinuses cleaned. I am also grating some fresh horseradish as well using a microplane.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Some people like the forward sear, some people like the reverse sear. The trick is really just using a probe thermometer to hit your desired temp, no matter what method you go for. Another method is sous vide, with either a pan sear before serving, or the quick 500º "sear" in the oven.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

huesmann said:


> Some people like the forward sear, some people like the reverse sear. The trick is really just using a probe thermometer to hit your desired temp, no matter what method you go for. Another method is sous vide, with either a pan sear before serving, or the quick 500º "sear" in the oven.


Thats not entirely true. I try to get the roast to be the same from the outside to the inside. I do not want the roast to be more done on the outside and less done on the inside. Resting and method accomplishes this. 
I don't have a sous vide, but I never heard of searing before. Only after?


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Nik333 said:


> How many hours was that?


 500f for 5 minutes. 200f for each pound of meat. Let stand when done.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Yeah, you sear the outside, like like cooking a steak, to get the outside nice and caramelized. Then you roast.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

huesmann said:


> Yeah, you sear the outside, like like cooking a steak, to get the outside nice and caramelized. Then you roast.


I get that. I just never heard of doing sous vide this way.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

J. V. said:


> 500f for 5 minutes. 200f for each pound of meat. Let stand when done.


Are the number of hours a secret? 😊


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

J. V. said:


> I get that. I just never heard of doing sous vide this way.


Oh, I misunderstood your comment—you sous vide, then you sear, then you serve.


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

Nik333 said:


> Are the number of hours a secret? 😊


I think he means 1 hour at 200*f for each # of meat. I think that may be a bit much. I had my 6# roast in my oven at 200* for 5 hours and it reached 130* by that time. It was nice and crusty due to my horseradish mustard/fresh herb rub so I really didn't even need to do a sear at the end.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

ktownskier said:


> I think he means 1 hour at 200*f for each # of meat. I think that may be a bit much. I had my 6# roast in my oven at 200* for 5 hours and it reached 130* by that time. It was nice and crusty due to my horseradish mustard/fresh herb rub so I really didn't even need to do a sear at the end.


Yes, thanks. i knew what he meant. I was just curious how many pounds. It makes a difference.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

@ktownskier - have you ever cooked Yorkshire Pudding in the pan juices? Yum!









The Best Yorkshire Pudding Recipe


The secret to the ultimate Yorkshire pudding is making the batter in advance: the result is Yorkshire pudding that rises tall, is tender and lightly chewy.




www.seriouseats.com





Now if you're a purist and do it in the fireplace with roast juices dripping onto the Yorkshire Pudding, we need pictures.😊


----------

